# Looking for good Horseradish..



## compaddict (Feb 27, 2014)

I like Lou's Organic at 12.99 a jar and after blasting through bottle.. It is very hard to go back to the cheap stuff.
Any thoughts?
TIA,
Vince


----------



## mhlee (Feb 27, 2014)

compaddict said:


> I like Lou's Organic at 12.99 a jar and after blasting through bottle.. It is very hard to go back to the cheap stuff.
> Any thoughts?
> TIA,
> Vince



If you like non-mayo prepared horseradish, you can make your own pretty easily if you have a food processor. Buy raw horseradish (heavy ones for the size; lighter ones are drier), peel it and rough chop it, then put it into a food processor, add a little vinegar (while it's running - I use white wine or champagne vinegar), and add more vinegar to taste with salt and pepper until you get the consistency and taste you want. 

Just be careful when you open the processor. It'll blast your nose.


----------



## compaddict (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll try that for sure when it's in season. Thanks!


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 28, 2014)

mhlee said:


> Just be careful when you open the processor. It'll blast your nose.



When I was a kid, my grandmother grew her own horseradish, and a couple times when we visited, we used her hand grinder to grind it. Most of the house (it was a small house) felt like it was full of tear gas! My family all still remembers those times.

Thanks for the instructions--I'd like to give that a try. Any idea how long this is good for (stored in the fridge)?


----------



## mhlee (Feb 28, 2014)

toddnmd said:


> When I was a kid, my grandmother grew her own horseradish, and a couple times when we visited, we used her hand grinder to grind it. Most of the house (it was a small house) felt like it was full of tear gas! My family all still remembers those times.
> 
> Thanks for the instructions--I'd like to give that a try. Any idea how long this is good for (stored in the fridge)?



It's lasted at least two weeks in the fridge like this, but I've never kept it much longer than that because I don't make large batches of the stuff and I finish what I make pretty quickly. 

I just read some recipes that have you put water in first, then vinegar. I'm sure those recipes all work just fine. The stuff is simple to make as long as you have a food processor.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 28, 2014)

add a little vitamin C to the mix. The brand Fresh Fruit is readilly available in most grocery stores. Sodium Eythrobate or Mallac Acid work too. A stp will really preserve the color and shelf life to home made condiments.


----------



## mhlee (Feb 28, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> add a little vitamin C to the mix. The brand Fresh Fruit is readilly available in most grocery stores. Sodium Eythrobate or Mallac Acid work too. A stp will really preserve the color and shelf life to home made condiments.



Is this something you've done specifically for horseradish?


----------



## larrybard (Feb 28, 2014)

mhlee said:


> Is this something you've done specifically for horseradish?



Not using any STP I hope.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 28, 2014)

I use Fresh Fruit in all preserves. Really cuts down on off colors even reduces mold spores. Great for keeping fresh garlic paste too stable too


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 1, 2014)

I've happy pretty good luck growing horseradish . Comes back for years. The leaves make a wicked BLT.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 1, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I use Fresh Fruit in all preserves. Really cuts down on off colors even reduces mold spores. Great for keeping fresh garlic paste too stable too



Have you ever used this for horseradish?

I'm just asking for a "yes" or "no" answer.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes Mike. Try a batch with and a batch without and see what you think.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 1, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Yes Mike. Try a batch with and a batch without and see what you think.



No thanks. I don't add preservatives to my foods like you do.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 1, 2014)

Mike it's an antioxidant as is vinegar, salt, citrus, tomato, vinegar, soy sauce..


----------



## compaddict (May 10, 2014)

Whole Foods has Lou's Organic for 3.99 a jar!


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2014)

In FL my go to brand is "Seminole". Avail at most grocery stores across state and have bought it in GA.


----------



## hobbitling (May 10, 2014)

Horseradish takes attention, timing is very important.

When you shred the horseradish, you break open cells and start a chemical reaction. Enzymes are released which start producing the "spicy" flavor. 
The enzyme breaks down sinigrin to produce allyl isothiocyanate (mustard oil).

the reaction will continue until you add something acidic, like vinegar, which de-activates the enzyme.

So the longer you let the shredded horseradish sit before adding the vinegar, the hotter it will get. I know people who use a stopwatch to get consistent results.


----------



## Burl Source (May 10, 2014)

hobbitling said:


> Horseradish takes attention, timing is very important.
> When you shred the horseradish, you break open cells and start a chemical reaction. Enzymes are released which start producing the "spicy" flavor.
> The enzyme breaks down sinigrin to produce allyl isothiocyanate (mustard oil).
> the reaction will continue until you add something acidic, like vinegar, which de-activates the enzyme.
> ...



Thank You for this information.
I grew my own and grated one of the roots.
When I put some on roast beef it was so spicy that my ears started ringing.
I thought I had grown a variety that was too spicy but now I see it was improper handling on my part.


----------



## compaddict (May 10, 2014)

Yup. Thanks for something else for me to obsess over!


----------

